
How to Subvert I.T. and Play at Work - nreece
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/social_tools_for_the_office_worker_subvert_it_and_play_at_work.php
======
jrockway
Why not just get a job where you're allowed to use Twitter? If you don't like
the policy, take your brain elsewhere.

And also, twittering-mode.el (for emacs) looks very much like work :)

